# Guacamole safe? rat needs to gain weight.



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I've got a girl with a tumor and she is getting thin. I've been giving her eggs and cat food but she's not fond of the cat food. I heard avacados are good to put weight on them and i happen to have guacamole in the fridge... Would it be safe to give her guacamole? i wanted to get ensure but they only come in multi packs and i don't need 6 bottles of ensure and its so expensive. So im trying to find other options. I've also got a protein weight loss meal replacement shake. I was thinking i could give that to her... Its high protein low calorie for humans so its probably high protein high calorie for rats im thinking? It has vitamins and minerals in it and nothing funky. if my logic is off let me know lol 

Also any other ideas are welcome 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kyzer (Apr 28, 2013)

You could try some watered down smooth peanut butter, almonds, oatmeal mixed with a small bit of milk and honey. Baby food can be good too because sick rats usually prefer softer foods. Any foods high in protein are great for putting on weight. I'm really not sure about the guacamole though, I'm sure someone else will be of better help with that! Hope your girl is back to herself soon.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

She is eating fine its just she isn't keeping on her weight due to the tumor. I'll try watered down peanut butter and she loves almonds! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Baby food is a pretty universal hit.


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't feed guacamole because of all the additives and preservatives in it. If you can get fresh avocados that would be better.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

Hikari said:


> Personally I wouldn't feed guacamole because of all the additives and preservatives in it. If you can get fresh avocados that would be better.


 I was going to say the same thing. If it is homemade, it would be better.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Its actually organic! it was on sale last week so i grabbed some but im the only one that likes guacamole and were out of tortilla chips so its just sitting there waiting for mold to grow haha. I was just worried about the spices in it.  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Do you know what brand? I would say if it doesn't have too much stuff or spices in it that it would be fine.

Also, protein shake stuff is fine from my experience to be used as a treat/rare thing. When Storm had his PT we mixed up some with banana baby food to help him out. Just don't over do it.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

You can add Nutri-Cal to a soft food, baby food or such, and it will help.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I was just thinking a table spoon of the protein shake twice a week until she puts some weight on. I think its 11g of protein per 8oz glass and 140 calories. Her tumor is really taking a toll on her body. She eats like a pig but she just keeps losing weight.  her coat is nice and shiny and she is very active but her waist/chest is very thin compared to the other girls. Everyone weighs 400g but she is more like 385-90 but her last weigh in last month she was 405 and her tumor has grown a bit since then. We noticed it in march a month after we got her  i atleast want her back up to 405 after that ill put her on her regular diet with a few bits of egg twice a week and weigh her weekly. I just want to nip this in the butt before she gets too thin. 

Wholly guacamole organic 

http://m.eatwholly.com/products/guacamole/#organic

It just has onions and garlic but i heard that can make them anemic? ill probably just pass to be safe lol i figured i could save myself from having to cut up an avacado  then looking on their website i see they have just plain avacado ill see if i can find that when i go to the grocery. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

Just look at the ingredient list then, if it doesn't have a lot of spices it might be ok to give a little. I give my rats all kinds of little samples of my food as long as it is not something on the "Do Not Eat" List. I would still say to stick with fresh avocados thought for putting some weight on her.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I have read that the part of the avocado that had the black fuzz near the peel is toxic to ratties ... You can feed them the inner portion of the avocado not near the peel tho  ... Works great for weight gain! Hey. What about plain unsweetened full fat yogurt? Stuff is really high in calories, and has probiotics for your babies ^^.... But, avocados are also a great choice. Just not guacamole because it uses the whole avocado ... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh ya, onions are also a no.... But garlic? Hmmm, not sure about it... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

